# Event Flash Photography



## Gavin Buckle (Sep 30, 2017)

I need to do event photography particularly of awards evenings etc. An on camera Speedlite just does not give the correct light. The idea would like to use 2 x studio strobes each placed on lighting stands at either side of the stage.

The options would be: Falcon Eyes 600w/s Satel Portable Battery-Operated Studio Strobe with HSS (cannot be used with mains power) or the Cononmark B4 Battery-Powered Portable Studio Flash (400w/s) (can tricky charge while in use).

I would prefer strobes that can be used with battery and mains. These would be more versatile.

Any comments, general or specific advice would be most appreciated!


----------



## tecboy (Sep 30, 2017)

I just use a speedlite.  Much more convenient and carry it around.


----------



## Gavin Buckle (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks tecboy.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 10, 2017)

Gavin Buckle said:


> An on camera Speedlite just does not give the correct light.



What do you mean by that?  I did some seminars, presentations as well as award ceremonies .  To me, a speedlite is good enough.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2017)

It sounds like you're outside of North America, so it's hard to give recommendations on specific models, but any ~250 w/s light should do the job.  A moonlight will definitely produce a better result IF your subjects are all at a fixed point, but if they walk around the stage, come out into the audience, etc...  not so much.  In that case a hand-held speedlight on a TTL cord is a good option.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 19, 2017)

When lights are on stands that don't move... they work well for subjects that are placed at some target location where the light has been optimized to that location.

Due to the nature of the "inverse square law", the power of the light needs to change if the subjects are nearer or farther.

So if, for example, you are taking photos of people as they are presented with awards... and each time they come up to the stage they stand in approximately the same spot (distance from the light isn't substantially different) then a light on a stand would probably work.  But if the subjects of your photos are in random locations, then the light stands would likely need power adjustment or have to be moved for each shot ... and that probably won't work so well.


----------

